
Nisechūgokugo (Pseudo-Chinese) – internet language blurring Japanese and Chinese - rococode
https://old.reddit.com/r/LearnJapanese/comments/f5204l/%E5%81%BD%E4%B8%AD%E5%9B%BD%E8%AA%9E_nisech%C5%ABgokugo_pseudochinese_the_japanese/
======
asdfasdf1231
anyone more fluent can explain 林 role on "我林檎食"? (example for 我吃苹果。)

~~~
yorwba
林檎 is one way to write "apple" in Japanese using kanji, although it's usually
written in kana as リンゴ instead.
[https://jisho.org/search/%E6%9E%97%E6%AA%8E](https://jisho.org/search/%E6%9E%97%E6%AA%8E)

It's called 偽中国語 for a reason: Japanese speakers may know some obscure kanji
for a word, but that doesn't mean they're the same as the hanzi a Mandarin
speaker would use.

